# ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

## zx2c4

I have compiled ipw2200 v1.2 into my kernel. I have ipw2200-firmware-3.0 emerged and all files are in /lib/firmware. Upon startup, I receive this message:

```
zx2c4@tux ~ $ dmesg | grep ipw2200

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0kmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:03:03.0 failed with error -5

```

Keep in mind this is compiled in, not run as a module.

----------

## zx2c4

It works as a module, just not built-in.

----------

## Growlizing

Why?  :Razz: 

Got the same problem...  :Wink: 

Will try re-compiling the kernel with ipw2200 as modules  :Smile: 

----------

## barral

I use a monolythic kernel, and have the same problem ...

It seems the reason why it doesn't work when built into the kernel is, that the filesystem holding /lib/firmware is simple not mounted yet, when the [/quote]kernel tries to find it (see with dmesg command).

I wonder whether there is another solution than having to build it as module.

----------

